# A typical spring night on Harsens Island...



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I had some phragmite burning to do while I could still get on the ice last night:

* Saw 3 Bald Eagles, flying low chasing a flock of ducks
* Saw hundreds of what I guess were Reds or Blues trading back and 
forth from the US to Canada
* Tons of Canadas too
* Channels are clear of ice, the bay will be next week.
* The wild fire in February cleared the section across the road from 
Weaver's market. Looks like Agent Orange

And, about 1/2 hour after sunset, I heard 2 12 gauge rounds fired.
Someone collecting dinner Harsens's style, I presume.

A ton of ducks the next 2 weeks, get out with your cameras.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> ...And, about 1/2 hour after sunset, I heard 2 12 gauge rounds fired. Someone collecting dinner Harsens's style, I presume.
> ...


Bunny Hunters maybe? Hoping not the alternative :evilsmile


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

JD, it was 1/2 hour after sunset, pitch dark. They are tough to see in cover in broad daylight.

It was the alternative. But since it was only 2 shots, my guess would be someone shot a longneck for dinner, first shot dropped it, 30 seconds later shot #2 finished it.

No other shots, and the direction the shots came from have some duck shacks. I bet someone weathered out the winter in one of them.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

yeah I'm sure you're right. Sad, but what the hell...let's don't fool ourselves here. Anyone who's ever lived in the northern LP, or the UP, will know someone, or know of someone, who has poached a deer, a turkey, or some other critter. In some areas the turkeys take a bit of a beating around Thanksgiving :evilsmile Not saying it's right, but it's a fact.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

When we've hunted in Maine, the general concensus is that if you are killing something for food, that they look the other way for seasons.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

I think one of my neighbors payed you a visit. They've killed all the deer and most of the turkeys around here. :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> When we've hunted in Maine, the general concensus is that if you are killing something for food, that they look the other way for seasons.


Same attitude in parts of Michigan. And even though I wouldn't choose to do it, quite frankly who am I to blame them?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Up here on the St. Mary's I'm waiting to see my first goose. Or Robin. Snow is melting fast with lots of grass showing. Goldeneyes and buffys are flying around but, they hang around all winter long where ever they can find open water. 

the river is pretty much ice free now. 9 Mar. Wow that early for these conditions up here.

If this keeps up I may be able to get my boat in, in a couple of weeks

The shipping season is set to start on anytime after the 16th. They could start any time now.

I like it. This helps make up for the crappy cold summer we had.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

If someone was in need to feed themselves and or the family, and they had the means to own a shotgun and shells, they could have bought a lot of meals at any restauruant, and even more at the grocery store. 

But, I truly do appreciate the fact they would only shoot what they were gonna eat. I honestly would never turn someone in for poaching if they were doing it because they needed food. it is the oldest method known to man to eat. Why change now ? It is certainly a better solution in my eyes, than to sit and collect welfare checks. At least it shows iniative.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

waxico said:


> I had some phragmite burning to do while I could still get on the ice last night:QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know why your burning phragmite? That is not a way to get rid of it. The only way I know of is to use a herbicide like roundup and use it in the spring when the phragmite starts to come up at the very first green. Round up is a pre emergent.
> You might be burning it so its easier to see in the spring.
> ...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Phrag. Book


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm burning the dead ones from last year so I can move boats through.
As long as I trim the live growth, it's flexible.
The dead stuff is impossible to walk through, let along drag a jon boat.

And, I can Roundup this summer.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

waxico said:


> I'm burning the dead ones from last year so I can move boats through.
> As long as I trim the live growth, it's flexible.
> The dead stuff is impossible to walk through, let along drag a jon boat.
> 
> And, I can Roundup this summer.


Roundup around water, Yikes! You might want to look into Rodeo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Yep, Real nice push of swans and geese today. Saw a few mallards around. Looks like we'll have some residents mating here so far lookin to be a good crop this year. Geese are going nuts around here.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Tons of swans and a few geese around here, been seeing a few ducks things will pickup once the ice blows out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Tribunal Rights...across the river. They have no season.

The tribe have been shooting ducks since season closed. Maybe the shots you heard were from Wapole?

Been ice fishing Mitchells the past month, and they have been banging the birds off the end of the Basset and Johnston. 

The waterfowl display on the Queens side is awesome right now. I was there yesterday on the air boat, and the ducks/geese/swans were flying, and the tribe was banging.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

waxico said:


> I'm burning the dead ones from last year so I can move boats through.
> As long as I trim the live growth, it's flexible.
> The dead stuff is impossible to walk through, let along drag a jon boat.
> 
> And, I can Roundup this summer.


Now I understand. If you want to rid the area of the phragmite use round up industrial grade in the spring when the plants first starts to show green.
From what I see on the island and St Johns marsh it's a never ending job unless you can spray herbicide with a crop duster. The State will do nothing to eliminate it, they would rather give bureaucrats a raise or spend on needless pet project of some useless politician. I live in Fair Haven, this whole area is covered with it. I understand it has taken hold on Saginaw Bay and has over run the cattails there.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Contender:
I wish I could have gone on that airboat ride, there are birds everywhere right now, and lots of water.

I have heard the Walpole crew banging as late as 8:00 this time of year, on moon lit nights. 

It never ever stops over there, but we have to feel guilty, and we all know what stewards of the land and resources they are, and the respect for wildlife they have.

Unfortunately, in the case Monday night, that shot was close, and a First Nation member would NEVER stop at one bird.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

You would have liked the scenery. About every type of waterfowl from our area, was there to be seen, in one open hole or another.

There are prolly 10K mixed bag, sitting in Mitchells Bay, towards Bass Haven Cut btw "the hub" and "the Middle Grounds". (mostly divers) 

We pushed these out, in the AM....not sure if they returned. Most likely did.

Another 2-3K, in the large open hole off Back Bay, and at least 10K in the two open holes off the Grassy Bends. There were big clouds of them, off the end of the Johnston...but we never ventured over there to look see. 

There is a fair share of puddlers, too... Pins, blacks, widgeon, lards and shovelers. The fields over there, will be loaded with them soon.

You're prolly right on the late shot.... could be an HI'r bagged another bambi for the table, too?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

My place is on the flats, no where for Bambi to hide.

It had wings for sure.

I bet it was someone who's unemployment ran out, hence only 2 shots versus 10 or 12.

The birds were everywhere at that time.


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

donbtanner said:


> Not even close..... have you ever had gumbo on Walpole?...... didn't think so...... All this talk about thousands of pounds of wally's gettin me itchy...... be puttin the boat in soon...... Do you think the SCR monitoring system will stop the native "booze cruise"? I kinda get a kick out seeing an overloaded 17' lund with a few "native heros" running that gauntlet...... would make it intresting if border patrol got involved.......
> 
> Another difference between LA and WI is that EVERYTHING would be eaten.......
> 
> Reminds me of old Boudreaux who took the CO fishing with him in the Atchafalaya Basin...... as he lit the dynamite and handed the stick to the CO he said "you gonna keep talkin or ya gonna fish"..........


I doubt the booze cruise will change. Up until the ice came in in January I'd see them comin over to the beer store at Without a Care. One of the last times, homeland was creepin up the road watchin them come across and into the launch next to the bar. I thought for sure they were busted. A few minutes later, the 2 homeland dudes were out of their vehicle, each supporting the arm of a puking First nation member- while his buddy went shopping. Shortly after that, the boat was loaded, the puker finished chatting with homeland and they left with a boat load of booze?!?! ***??? errrr Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?????? (my three letter acronym was filtered if u get me  )


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

eyecatcher said:


> Now I understand. If you want to rid the area of the phragmite use round up industrial grade in the spring when the plants first starts to show green.
> From what I see on the island and St Johns marsh it's a never ending job unless you can spray herbicide with a crop duster. The State will do nothing to eliminate it, they would rather give bureaucrats a raise or spend on needless pet project of some useless politician. I live in Fair Haven, this whole area is covered with it. I understand it has taken hold on Saginaw Bay and has over run the cattails there.


Ernie and the guys have been treating phrag over there for years. get your facts straight before you start bashing the hard working guys who work so YOU can shoot more ducks....what have you done for the habitat??


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

new b said:


> LMAO..
> 
> Had to actually look that one up


Had to google that myself. Shows the difference in age groups :lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Just been busy w/ work stuff Waxi..... Have not been out yet, but its about that time..... be in touch again soon.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bellyup said:


> I always liked the Indians, but after reading on this public forum the last time Waxico posted on the natives, I looked around and seem to agree more with him. Still does not mean I don't feel bad for them some times. I think they take advantage of us sometimes now, we probably deserve it don't you think ?


No, I don't feel bad for them.
The same kind of stuff that goes on at Walpole, goes on in other areas too. I've had Indians come up to me on more than one occasion up in the U.P. at a bar in Bark River, trying to sell me deer that they killed earlier that day. "I got a 10, an 8 and 2- 6 pts I killed last night. Gimme one of them $100's you got sittin' there for the 10 pt." He says this minutes before the cops come in looking for him, for a domestic. (I just assumed his bloody jeans were from gutting deer)
Now I'm not saying that this kind of stuff is exclusive to only Indians. I'm just saying that it's a common trend with them. And it's nothing new. This kind of stuff has been posted on here before about Walpole. JD's posted about that place a hundred times. It's just the way it is, and it won't change. 
Stewards of the land, my ***. Say what you want, I've seen it a lot. It's true.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm really uncomfortable with the tone and direction that this thread is heading.

Not saying it's true/untrue, all conjecture or just ethnic hearsay. I'm just telling you all (in this forum) it's not appropriate to start painting with such a wide brush anymore than it would be to encounter a German and summize they must be Nazi's, a hispanic is an illegal or a Pakistani/Indian must own the local 7-11. That seems to be where this is headed, so let's let this one go before it becomes a full on firestorm.

as always, if anyone has any questions, you can contact me through the PM process.

Thanks


----------

